# What is your "dream rat"?



## Sockladle (Jan 21, 2013)

Personally, I would LOVE to have a husky dumbo or a blue dumbo. I don't know why, but those two colors are just gorgeous.

So whats yours?


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Hairless. 
XD I really want a hairless but they are SO uncommon here it's ridiculous. I only saw 2 here ever and that was online and they were 3 hours away. Haha. They're so ugly they're cute.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

A Dalmatian preferably with gray spots on white though if a white spots on black Dalmatian exists would love that lol.


----------



## sarashine (Oct 12, 2012)

I would love a himalayan rex.


----------



## thesmallerprint (Oct 28, 2012)

I like fawn hooded and blue hooded rats, i've never seen one near to where i live though. I love dumbos as well.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

I really want a very cheeky licky trouble maker who regularly outsmarts me, adores people (especially me) and fully knows he's a star (i love self confident rats). I'm lucky in that I've had a few of them in the past, and I'm pretty suremy current lad Tam will grow into one.

In terms of colours i would seriously love another agouti dumbo, my 2 past heart rats were agouti dumbo and there the variety that convinced me that Dumbo's are actually as nice as top eared.

I would also adore a silver agouti, which i've never had, and for someone to discover the 'black and tan' rat (which unfortunatly doesn't yet exist), or someone to breed me a velvet rat that actually feels like a proper rex rabbit


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Wheaton Burmese dumbo shoulder rat!


----------



## iHayleyNorris (Jul 28, 2012)

Russian blue dumbo Rex! <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

I second the want for a hairless rat. Nowhere seems to sell them near where I live, I've only ever seen one ad for a breeder who had a handful and he was too far away for me to get to as I don't drive. They look so soft and sweet and I just want to cuddle and protect them! I'd absolutely love one of them at some point. A white rat with black eyes would also be nice, I'd name him Socrates.


----------



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

A very fluffy large dumbo rex lap rat that can clean it's own cage !


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Hairless are common where I live. 

But I would vouch for a Himalayan or Siamese Rex dumbo..

Oh gosh.. Himi's and Siamese are unheard of here. Same with Rex's ...  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Any agouti rex, though I second the desire for a black-eyed white. That would be pretty amazing.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

A giant rat the size of of my poodle (three pounds)! I totally want a huge rat... but I fear his cage would have to be bigger than I can provide. =/ He'd need a huge ferret cage or something! Bigger than a ferret nation! Plus, I'd have to have at least two, so... Oh, dear.. Still, it'd be worth it!

Now, to be more realistic... I don't have any "dream rat" color/fur type/ear type wise now. Before getting my girls, my "dream rat" was basically what my boys are. http://i997.photobucket.com/albums/af93/Fall_Deere/Mischief/IMG_0502_zpsced2cb10.jpg A bit of black, mostly white, and dumbo ears.

After getting my girls... I came to love a color I thought I hated. Two of my three girls are beige hoodeds and before getting them, I disliked that color. Not for any other reason than I had seen way too many of them in stores and wanted something different. Now, however, I think they're two of the most gorgeous rats on the planet. Basically what I'm saying is that looks mean a lot less to me now that I've had rats with a variety of colors. I mean, shoot, I have an agouti hooded (which I used to be not too fond of before getting rats) and I think he's the handsomest little thing!

I do have a short list of colors and fur types I want to eventually own, but I would never call them my "dream rat." I want another blue, since Silver is blue. I don't care what his/her white markings are or what type of blue, but I'd love another blue. I definitely want a rex eventually. I so want to feel rex fur... and I want a satin. An albino would be cool... or anything pure or mostly white. I want mostly males with dumbo ears because I think it makes them look masculine and I want females to have standard ears because it makes them look feminine to me. Meeko is my only male with standard ears and all my girls currently have standard ears.  Also, I want to eventually have a hairless and/or double rex. I'm not fond of hairless rats, but I can't fight down the urge to get one... I'm sure I could get used to the lack of fur... maybe... eventually... Well, I'd love it even if I didn't like touching it, haha.

Now, if we're talking about "dream rat" in the way they act, I want one that I can trust to freerange in the house and not chew or poop/urinate on things that can sit on my shoulder calmly while I wander the house, even if my dogs goes nuts barking at it. Bartok is close. He doesn't chew much, he normally stays calm, but he urinates everywhere and I don't know how he'd be with my dog.


----------



## Hamsterific (Jan 14, 2013)

a hooded blue dumbo rex... so cute...


----------



## haunt (Sep 9, 2012)

.... oh man...
I've never even seen this, so I don't even know if it exists but..

Dumbo Rex BEW

Dumbo BEW would work too XD


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

oh man.. i have more than one dream rat!!! one day they will be a reality!

- a white rattie with black eyes
-a silvery/grey rattie (silver english mink!)
-a blue dumbo (russian blue or english blue  ) 
- a dalmatian looking rattie!!
- double rex!! i love them... even the patchy ones with crazy bald spots... <3 but i really want one that looks nearly hairless...  theres one for adoption near by... >.< apparently she has a nice personality too... but my family and friends will flip if i add another.. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

FallDeere said:


> A giant rat the size of of my poodle (three pounds)! I totally want a huge rat... but I fear his cage would have to be bigger than I can provide. =/ He'd need a huge ferret cage or something! Bigger than a ferret nation! Plus, I'd have to have at least two, so... Oh, dear.. Still, it'd be worth it!
> 
> Now, to be more realistic... I don't have any "dream rat" color/fur type/ear type wise now. Before getting my girls, my "dream rat" was basically what my boys are. http://i997.photobucket.com/albums/af93/Fall_Deere/Mischief/IMG_0502_zpsced2cb10.jpg A bit of black, mostly white, and dumbo ears.
> 
> ...


... my goodness, why dont you tell us what you really want, LoL !!!


----------



## SaraBRattie (Aug 29, 2012)

Purple.... I want a purple rat. LMAO
Apricot is my favorite color but any of the light colored babies are pretty. I'm more for personality than looks.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

A manx of any kind. I would never want to support the breeding of one, but I would love to rescue one one day. I just think their little rounded bottoms are so cute XD


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Lots to choose from...but I really like husky rats & I would love an odd-eyed rat


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Ohhh yeah, an odd-eyed would be awesome!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## unlikelyfather (Sep 11, 2012)

Himalayan dumbo. Utterly.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

WANT!!!!!!!!!!!!! [not my pic]


----------



## pocketmouse (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm not sure what the proper name is, but I'd love a female Siamese rat


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Albino. I don't care what type, minus hairless, but Albino. they are just So rare here, even in feeder bins you don't see them. I've seen more blues and Siameses then albinos. My friend has an Albino and she is beautiful. 

I really love pink eye rats, wouldn't mind a platinum/silver (Pink eyed Blue + either Mink or Russian Blue). I also love Fawns/Topazs, and Agoutis.

Though, I have to admit, while I love the bright colored rats, I still love my Black and whites. right now, 4 of the 7 rats I've had/have are black and white, 1 is a black self, then you have the others who were Fawn hooded, and Soda a Russian Beige hooded.

So really, between Albino, Agouti, Black marked (I love Variberks), Pink eye colors (Amber, Champagne, Platinum, ect), Fawn, and Mink. 

Also, I Like Dumbos, but since I'm over run by Dumbos at the moment (4/5 rats are dumbos right now) I would really like more Fancys (Top eared, Standard, ect). At least then it would make it easier to tell Storm and Liam apart when Liam gets bigger, granite he's already a fatso at 11 weeks (He's the biggest of the three brothers) Cause they are Both Dumbo Variberks, at least Storm is a satin.


----------



## jaspita (Nov 30, 2012)

Iv always wanted a Blue dumbo rex, and I actually have one now.

i am satisfied! lol


----------



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

LightningWolf :::

Come to Houston & you will find so many albinos, you would not believe! Always albinos. I have never had one, but sure I will one day 
Most common here are the albinos & the hooded..ha - mostly that is all there is unless you really do some searchin'


----------



## Sarina1285 (Sep 15, 2012)

Lightningwolf come to Alaska. Albino is the only legal color here, nothing else is allowed. 

My dream rat is a dumbo, any color  I've always wanted one but they are un heard of here. I wouldn't really love a blue or Siamese dumbo... But any color will work. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarina1285 (Sep 15, 2012)

*would really love blue or Siamese, dang autocorrect! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Raturday (May 26, 2012)

I would love a Rex Husky Dumbo, Rex Russian Blue Dumbo, or a Rex Agouti Dumbo! Heck, I would love any Rex. I've only seen one in person.


----------



## kelii (Dec 18, 2012)

bew or a blazed odd eye.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

korra... agreed! they are adorable, but id never buy one... they need that tail for rattie mischief..

and i have another to add to my list.. mismarked siamese!!!

i wish i had friends that loved ratties... id probably spend all day talking about them and ranting... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

haha, guys I would Love to come to Houston, or Alaska, but can't. Sorry maybe in a year or two 

Though if you guys want Blue hoodeds, and a chance of Siameses, come to Austin. I swear that's all we got next to Black hoodeds. Though I love my hoodeds 

Oh I want to add another one. Siamese Hooded, Or Burmese Hooded. Don't know why, but Just imagine a show quality colored Siamese (as in Really dark points and such) with Hooded markings (so adding in a bunch of bright white). Now That would be cool. If only it was a recognized variety.


----------



## PeachPeach (Jun 22, 2012)

Being in Alaska as well I can vouch that there are almost NO rats here for sale, especially in my area (citywide ban, I'm going to have to drive outside to another borough to get a rat at all!), and the only ones available there are whites and PEW's.I'd love an agouti or ruby eyed honey/apricot dumbo. Heck, just COLOR of some sort would be great. Alas, until I move it's only a dream.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I already have my dream rat. Molly is a dumbo hairless without any deformities or major problems. I couldn't ask for more! =P


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

I have another... Giant bosavi woolly rat. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

I just got my old dream rat, a black berkie with white paws and a thin little line down the middle. He even has a cute little tail tip.



Gannyaan said:


> I have another... Giant bosavi woolly rat.


Agreed. My new dream rat. I wonder if I could take it to school with me?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ruka (Dec 20, 2012)

Gannyaan said:


> I have another... Giant bosavi woolly rat.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I want that. He looks so big and squishy!


----------



## ratclaws (Nov 11, 2012)

In the future I'd like to have two rex boys, preferably Russian Blues. I just think they're a really nice combo for a rat.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

They look so tame! Pouched rats, I was reading, are very wild ( not that my girls aren't but... 3 pounds of solid muscle that use their teeth to play...) ... But these guys look friendly! I seriously hope they breed them in the future! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SheWroteLove1 (Jan 18, 2013)

A hairless  None where I live..


----------



## iHayleyNorris (Jul 28, 2012)

My old dream rat was a masked hairless. I now have 2 of them. Then a grey Berkshire, and I have one now. My next dream rat shall be a Russian Blue Rex Dumbo.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rat Princess (Jan 28, 2013)

Berkshire rats from every color <3!! So cute


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

This is what I mean by grey rats! I LOVE both shades... What are they?! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Willieboo (Oct 22, 2012)

A Dumbo Russian Blue.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Even the lighter ones are blues? Live them... They look grey, not blue tho  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Willieboo (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh, I was referring to my own dream rat being a Russian Blue, haha. 
I've no idea about the lighter greys in the picture, but they are beautiful.


----------



## vanti123 (Dec 10, 2012)

If I had the space for it I'd want a completely tame topaz Gambian rat, they live for 12 years+! They used to be illegal in the US to trade/import but they made it so you can trade them again. Too bad nobody has them anymore because they carry monkey pox. They use them in Africa to find landmines too. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gambian_pouched_rat


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

The "lighter grey" are Russian Silvers. It's what happens when a rat has Both the Russian Blue gene (d/d) and the Blue gene (g/g).


----------



## PeachPeach (Jun 22, 2012)

LightningWolf said:


> The "lighter grey" are Russian Silvers. It's what happens when a rat has Both the Russian Blue gene (d/d) and the Blue gene (g/g).


They're stunning, I agree with the OP! Thanks for distilling the genotype


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Gannyaan said:


> View attachment 12863
> 
> 
> This is what I mean by grey rats! I LOVE both shades... What are they?!
> ...


Too cute for words, that's what they are! =P But really, I WANT ONE NOW!


----------



## Jess Of TheFatRatChannel (Jan 31, 2013)

I've always wanted a Topaz or Fawn rat. They're so beautiful!


----------



## Rat Princess (Jan 28, 2013)

An American Blue Bershire Dumbo! They are so cute!


----------

